# What would you get?



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Ok so my 30 year old Smith and Wesson (made by Howa) needs to be put out to pasture. It's time to get a new rifle. My S&W is a 7mm rem mag and I would like to stick with this platform.

So if you were getting a new rifle which make and model would you get and why?

I've been looking at the Remington 700 XCR, Winchester Model 70 Extreme Weather SS, Savage Weather Series or Hunter Series, and Browning A-bolt. Just looking for some great out of the box accuracy or with some slight mods.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

bullsnot said:


> Ok so my 30 year old Smith and Wesson (made by Howa) needs to be put out to pasture. It's time to get a new rifle. My S&W is a 7mm rem mag and I would like to stick with this platform.
> 
> So if you were getting a new rifle which make and model would you get and why?
> 
> I've been looking at the Remington 700 XCR, Winchester Model 70 Extreme Weather SS, Savage Weather Series or Hunter Series, and Browning A-bolt. *Just looking for some great out of the box accuracy or with some slight mods.*


Get the Savage then IMO the best out of box accuracy you can get. Good luck let us know your decision. o-||


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

With it only being 30 years old it should just be broken in real well right now. I know that my Ruger 77 in 7mm Remington that I bought in 1977 still does the job on both deer and elk and has a long way to go before I retire it. 

Now if I was looking at another rifle and in the same caliber I would take a hard look at the newer Weatherbys. Either that Vangards or Mark V's and are great rifles to choose from. Even the Sako 85 is a fine rifle.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think you are listing a lot of excellent rifles that have a lot of potential to make great hunting rifles. And honestly I dont think that you could go wrong with any of them. Mike did make a good suggestion with the Savages, those accu-triggers really have a lot of people hooked.

You mentioned that your current rifle is made by Howa, have you considered another Howa? They also build the Weatherby Vanguard so you know they are doing a decent job of making accurate rifles. Take a look at this one:
http://www.galleryofguns.com/genie/Defa ... code=84107

One other thought. With money being tight for a lot of people, have you considered re-barreling your existing rifle? That would probably only cost $200-$300 if you sent it back to the factory to put a new 7mm barrel on.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

My vote is for a Thompson Pro Hunter (Im biased lol) That way anytime you want another new gun just go to KSL and find a barrel. Ive seen barrels as low as $150.00.


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

How much does a thompson run to get started?


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

It all depends on the cash your looking to throw around. The new Remmy 700 XCR II are a great gun for the money, they feature their new adjustable trigger which is great to shoot. The Savage's are also very good nowadays. I own the Savage Predator with the Accutrigger and I love the heck out of it. Lastly, the most expensive but the one I love the most...the new Browning X-Bolts. Holy Crap they are a pleasure to shoot and accurate as all get out. Plus even being a synthetic stock, stainless steel barrel...they're pretty easy on the eyes.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

The Thompson Center Pro Hunter is a single shot rifle. You probably ought to know that.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Stellarmike said:


> How much does a thompson run to get started?


You can pick one up with your first barrel new in the 550.00 - 750.00 range depending on if you go blued standard encore or stainless pro hunter. Oh and yes it is a single shot but it only takes one well placed shot to seal the deal anyway.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

re-barrel your old gun and keep on trucking!!!!!!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Win M70.


-DallanC


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for your replies guys. 

The barrel is worn on the S&W but not worn out. I would re-barrel but the the thing is Howa sold all the parts for these older guns to a company in Texas since discontinuing these rifles around 1984. I have looked and found the company but since the rifle is still in decent shape and the first I ever purchased I think I will hang on to it in its current shape and give it to my boy when he's ready. Maybe he will do the same one day.

Still deciding will check back when I decide.


----------

